# Back from Bimmerfest!



## CtrlAltDel (Mar 19, 2003)

All weekend...
1316 miles
3.5 hours of sleep
uncountable number of cars, bmw, vintage (all types), and tons others.

Pictures to come after I get some sleep.

Also thanks to the judges for voting my car 3rd in the Concourse category! Nice little hardware to bring back to Ohio


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Mar 19, 2003)

For those of you that wondered...
left 4:45am Saturday
home 5:45am Monday...


----------

